# 2011 Cruze - Transmission Issue



## jwalsh1316 (Sep 28, 2017)

2011 Cruze - 80k miles with regular maintenance (1.8L engine - automatic)

So over the past few days, while driving my car seemed to lunge or hesitate when then RPMs moved above 1000, 2000, or 3000. It would not happen consistently and the car seemed to accelerate with full power and was able to drive 80+ mph on the highway. I spoke to the dealership service manager and he said it was probably spark plugs and to bring it in when I could - not urgent. Well today as I was driving, the car did not accelerate as it should have with the gas pedal and the check engine came on. I took it to the nearest independent shop and they ran codes saying generic tranmission problem and a #3 solenoid detach. They then told me they took the car for a drive (not sure what that means as I dropped off) and called back saying it was a complete transmission failure and needed a full rebuild. 

I picked up the car and drove it home with little to no problem (one or two lunges when changing gears). Is the shop to be trusted with their assessment or could these symptoms be something like transmission fluid or smaller problems then a full rebuild?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

jwalsh1316 said:


> 2011 Cruze - 80k miles with regular maintenance (1.8L engine - automatic)
> 
> So over the past few days, while driving my car seemed to lunge or hesitate when then RPMs moved above 1000, 2000, or 3000. It would not happen consistently and the car seemed to accelerate with full power and was able to drive 80+ mph on the highway. I spoke to the dealership service manager and he said it was probably spark plugs and to bring it in when I could - not urgent. Well today as I was driving, the car did not accelerate as it should have with the gas pedal and the check engine came on. I took it to the nearest independent shop and they ran codes saying generic tranmission problem and a #3 solenoid detach. They then told me they took the car for a drive (not sure what that means as I dropped off) and called back saying it was a complete transmission failure and needed a full rebuild.
> 
> I picked up the car and drove it home with little to no problem (one or two lunges when changing gears). Is the shop to be trusted with their assessment or could these symptoms be something like transmission fluid or smaller problems then a full rebuild?


At 80K if you haven’t changed the trans fluid that would be the place to start. Despite what the manual says, these are not “lifetime fill” transmissions. 

Not saying this will solve your problem but it’s worth a shot before throwing away big bucks on a new tranny.


----------



## jwalsh1316 (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks - I bought the car certified pre-owned with 35k miles and haven't changed the trans fluid - I believed the manual. 

Would that be causing these issues and if the fluid is changed, would the problems stop?


----------



## jwalsh1316 (Sep 28, 2017)

Dealership ran codes and got P0700 and P0796 and said the fluid levels were ok but now say there is something internal with transmission and would need replacement/rebuild. Is there anything they are potentially missing?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

If the transmission is already damaged, changing the oil will make it worse. The clutches will get worn over time and may start to slip when enough material is worn off of them. This is why some gears may slip while others do not. They use different clutch packs and wear differently depending on use and loads carried. A clutch, once it slips, will only get worse and the material will start to contaminate the fluid, making it change to a darker color. Changing the fluid will only make the fluid cleaner and not fix the clutches. This is why servicing a transmission after it is slipping will not help it shift better. If you change the oil, be prepared for the next step also, just in case...


----------

